# Hills dental treats



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Hill's dental treats? I was surprised when my vet tech recommended them and gave me some samples! I am not a fan if the things vets push ! Angel eats them but I don't know if they are any good or if they actually work! I'm not doing raw bones yet because he just started his Prozac and I want to give it some time to work. 

He won't let me brush his teeth. 

When I asked the vet tech about teeth cleaning, when I picked up his meds, there were 3 of them in the reception area and they all agreed on the treats. They also, greatly poohed the idea of raw anything!! I was very surprised! I'd find a new vet, but they have been good so far and very reasonably priced!


----------

